# Which big company use freebsd?



## Hari Bupathi (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi,

     Whether daimler uses freebsd????


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2019)

Handbook: 1.2.2. Who Uses FreeBSD?


----------

